# blusa na cor vinho



## Marta de Jesus

How do you say "blusa na cor vinho"


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Marta. 

It can be a burgundy blouse. 
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/vinho

A little homework for you.


----------



## topexpto

By the way, it's _blusa cor de vinho_.


----------



## olivinha

Or simply: blusa vinho.


----------



## gothic

I believe *Dark Red* it's better, don't you?


----------



## olivinha

gothic said:


> I believe *Dark Red* it's better, don't you?


Well, I think Vanda's suggestion is also appropriate for the context provided.
Webster:
*bur•gun•dy* \"b€r-g€n-dÈ\ *noun*_ pl_ *bur•gun•dies* [_Burgundy, _region in France] (1668)
*1* _often cap_ *:* a red or white unblended wine from Burgundy; _also_ *:* a blended red wine produced elsewhere (as California)
*2  :* a reddish purple color


----------



## gothic

I believe *This is Burgundy*.


----------



## topexpto

blusa vinho ? ? 
é possível, tal como blusa (cor de )laranja.

Ainda assim, não me soa muito bem. Talvez seja momentaneo.


----------



## gothic

É tão possível assim como:

Blusa *Salmão*.
Carro *Prata*.

Tem uma que é engraçada e só usada muito informalmente no Brasil:

Sabe aquela caneta marca(-)texto, por aqui se diz que ela é:

Caneta *Verde Diarréia*. _(aquela meio amarela meio verde)._
Caneta *Rosa Parada Gay*. (_obviamente, a caneta rosa marca(-)texto_.


----------



## ewie

gothic said:


> I believe *This is Burgundy*.


I'd call that _purple_, Gothic.  Which is distinct from _*violet*._



gothic said:


> Caneta *Rosa Parada Gay*.


 ~ _shocking pink_ in English


----------



## olivinha

topexpto said:


> blusa vinho ? ?
> é possível, tal como blusa (cor de )laranja.
> 
> Ainda assim, não me soa muito bem. Talvez seja momentaneo.


 
Oi Topex.
Não só é possível, é comum e a forma está até dicionarizada. Veja:
(Aulete)
Vinho: a2g2n.
  7  Que é da cor arroxeada da uva ou do vinho tinto (_camisas vinho_).

Ewie,
Em português também temos *rosa-choque*.


----------



## topexpto

Oi Olivinha, 
por acaso eu tinha procurado em vinho nestes dicionários:
http://www.infopedia.pt/
http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/default.aspx?pal=vinho

e não encontrei nenhuma referência à cor. Nem em cor. 
Depois pensei no assunto e cheguei à conclusão que sim, pode-se perfeitamente omitir _cor de_ ao dizer uma das cores que normalmente são chamadas de _cor de qualquer-coisa_.
Eu sempre aprendi que o *laranja *se chama *cor de laranja*, no entanto, muitas vezes se deixa caír o *cor de* e diz-se com naturalidade:
tenho uma blusa *laranja*, aquela caneta *laranja*.
Já na *cor de vinho*, não é tão habitual o deixar caír o *cor de*.
Portanto, não estou a dizer que é incorrecto, mas que aqui o uso desempenha o seu papel. Portanto, talvez seja só em Portugal, ou só no Centro do Portugal, ou só em Lisboa ou até, quem sabe, só em minha casa.
Não sei bem explicar o porquê, mas tenho esta sensação.


----------



## anjinho

I've seen "wine red."


----------



## topexpto

Já agora, ainda encontrei mais umas coisas aqui.
*
Borgonha* é um tom de vermelho com uma pequena porção de púrpura associado ao vinho de Borgonha do qual deriva o nome, o qual por sua vez, deriva da região Francesa; Borgonha. A cor borgonha é similar a outros tons de vermelho escuro como bordô. Também pode ser chamada de vermelho vinho ou simplesmente _vinho_. Esta cor é popularmente utilizada em moda, tanto masculina como feminina, em mobília e em vestuário de linho. É também a cor dos passaportes da União Europeia.

---

Entretanto, também reparei que no dicionário Aulete, apenas diz *cor vinho*.
Acho que tudo o que disse no post anterior se mantém, e também se aplica a deixar caír simplesmente o *de *em* cor de*. Penso que todas as formas estejam correctas.

Tenho uma camisola *cor de vinho*.
Tenho uma camisola de *cor vinho*.
Tenho uma camisola *vinho*.

E ainda assim, só a primeira me soa bem. Mas pronto, vamos esquecer o que me soa bem ou não.


----------



## Portvcale

Em alguns dicionários já aparece cor-de-vinho, e tem a sua lógica, pois há vinhos de várias cores e de vários tons.


----------



## topexpto

Não percebi muito bem a lógica dessa explicação portvcale.
Então se um vinho pode ter várias cores, define-se uma cor como cor de vinho? Entao e os vinhos que não forem dessa cor, não são cor de vinho?


----------



## olivinha

topexpto said:


> Então se um vinho pode ter várias cores, define-se uma cor como cor de vinho? Entao e os vinhos que não forem dessa cor, não são cor de vinho?


 
Olivinha: "Topex, comprei um vestido vinho lindo!"
Topex: "Mas tinto, rosé ou branco?"
 (brincadeirinha, tá?)


----------



## topexpto

ah ah ah. boa, olivinha.
Agora podemos começar a falar de outras cores também polémicas.
Cor de mostarda, cor de burro quando foge, cor de pele, ...


----------



## Marta de Jesus

Thanks for clarifications!


----------



## Portvcale

topexpto said:


> Não percebi muito bem a lógica dessa explicação portvcale.
> Então se um vinho pode ter várias cores, define-se uma cor como cor de vinho? Entao e os vinhos que não forem dessa cor, não são cor de vinho?



E "cor de rosa"? Mas há rosas cor-de-rosa, vermelhas, amarelas, etc.

Cor-de-laranja também se grafa com hífenes.

Vamos ao vinho! Há vinho tinto, com a cor vermelho-escura característica, bordô; o vinho rosé, com a característica cor rosada (mais escura ou menos escura); e o vinho branco, que pode ir do amarelo ao tom palha.

Quando alguém diz «Comprei uma blusa cor(-)de(-)vinho», está implicitamente a dizer: cor de vinho tinto.


----------



## SandraPMarques

Tb: Blusa bordeaux. 

*bordeaux*
adjectivo invariável *
da cor do vinho**,** de um vermelho-escuro*
nome masculino 
cor do vinho tinto, tonalidade de vermelho-escuro
(Do fr. _bordeaux_, «id.») 
Fonte: Infopédia.pt


----------

